

What is the easiest way to connect a few guys in the same room? - lostelefant

Have you ever tried to share some info with your friends sitting next to you? A long link or a fair share of text? What did you use? Try to go to qrocus.com and let us know what you think.
======
anigbrowl
Just put up your link as a submission title, not embedded in ad copy.

